# how much tread is 4-5 32?



## aarentylen (Jul 23, 2004)

looking to see how much tread life this is.. thanks


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: how much tread is 4-5 32? (aarentylen)*

That's not much tread at all. The legal limit is 2/32, so your tires are almost worn out (if they are street tires). Tirerack has some great *tire tech info*. Happy reading.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: how much tread is 4-5 32? (aarentylen)*

Most tires have a depth of 8-9 /32" when new so about half tread. Easy way to check is to put a quarter in the tread. If it touches the top of Washingtons head you have around 4/32" tread.


----------



## towerymt (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: how much tread is 4-5 32? (NOVAdub)*

Most tires start around 10/32 and have wear bars at 2/32. That gives 8/32 worth of wear if you replace them at the recommended 2/32. 4 or 5/32 remaining is already past mid life. You've got 2 or 3/32 remaining before the wear bars.
If the tire you're asking about is sold through tirerack, look it up, and check out the "specs" section to see how much tread is starts with.


----------

